# New member - Auburn, AL - picked up River Hawk Original used yesterday



## island boy (May 15, 2017)

Howdy!

I picked up a used Original River Hawk skiff from a buddy yesterday. Not sure if it's a 15' or 13', will have to measure. 

I am currently looking to get it ready for rivers, lakes, and maybe flats/coastal shallow water fishing. Shopping for a trolling motor and outboard, used, to get it on the water.

Hope to meet and get some advice from you microskiffers, esp. you Gheenoe/River Hawk owners!!

Island Boy


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Welcome from the Panhandle of FL


----------



## island boy (May 15, 2017)

Thanks! I hope to get her down your way soon, to do some shallow water fishing!!


----------



## ABoykin (Feb 22, 2015)

Welcome from Mobile! I graduated from Auburn about 4 years ago, I sure miss that place!

Looks like you found a super nice skiff! We used to get on Google Earth and find ponds to go explore while in school up there to try and catch a bass. If your an Auburn local than I'm sure you already know where they are!

Haul that skiff with you when you head south and it can be used in the early mornings when its nice and calm around Dog river, Fowl river, the Orange Beach/ Perdido back bays (inshore), the Mobile delta and more. Leaving early in the morning will be your best bet for avoiding the rough water down here.


----------



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

War Damn !!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Welcome, you'll definitely find some good guys on here and a lot of good advice. RTR


----------



## island boy (May 15, 2017)

Thanks everyone! I'm new to Auburn again, so any advice on ponds and rivers would be appreciated!

I definitely want to get it down on the shallow water in the back bays between Mobile and PCB/Port St. Joe, and maybe even down to Venice FL./Sanibel.

Once I power it up (trolling motor and small OB), I'll be hitting the water!


----------

